# Flyfishing (or hunting for that matter) in Chihuahua, Mexico?



## Riverkeeper (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone know what opportunities there are for flyfishing or hunting down in Chihuahua, Mexico? I'm going down there for a stint next year to work and would like to get an idea of what the area has to offer for recreation in my off time.


----------



## CaptBB (Nov 1, 2005)

I think there is some good bass fishing in some of the lakes.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

There is excellent bass fishing in lakes like EL Salto and Guerrero. I've never heard of flyfishing for them there, but it can't hurt to try, right?

The Rio Grande to the north may hold some fish (tilapia, bass, etc)

Also, you could try driving to either the Atlantic and Pacific coasts to flyfish for bonefish, tarpon, permit, and roosterfish (Pacific only). Out deeper, sailfish and tuna are also available.
However, saltwater flyfishing is a whole new game...you'll need rods that range from 10-18wt, bigger reels, and reels that can handle the salt. New flies too. But it is very rewarding. Brands like Danielsson, Tibor, Albright, and Nautilius make excellent saltwater reels. They will need rinsing w/ freshwater after each use though, to prevent corrosion and guminess of the drag.

Roosterfish:









Bonefish:









Tarpon:









Permit:









Sailfish:









Tuna:









*pictures are pulled of internet...not my fish.


----------

